# Afghanistan... the land of high IQ people



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Haha... that didn't take long, did it?









Afghanistan: Pakistan airline stops flights citing Taliban intimidation


Pakistan International Airlines complains of "heavy-handedness" by the Taliban authorities.



www.bbc.com





Pakistan International Airlines said on Thursday that it was suspending flights from Kabul after what it called “heavy handed” interference by Taliban authorities, including arbitrary rule changes and *intimidation of staff*....*its representative was held at gunpoint for several hours.*

The Taliban government ordered the airline, *the ONLY international company operating regularly out of Kabul*, to cut ticket prices.

The PIA administration’s reaction came after the unprofessional behavior of the Taliban government and the Afghan Civil Aviation.
-------------------------------

We might make the suspension permanent. Yippee-ki-yay


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

You can't hold the crew hostage to get them to reduce ticket prices.... that's not how airlines work!


----------

